
Euclidean math *can not* be licensed - Procedural
https://procedural.github.io/post/Euclidean-math-CAN-NOT-be-licensed/
======
irl_
Copyright is one thing, patents are another. I'm very glad we don't have
software patents as a concept in Europe.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Could I get a little more context here.

